# Its not looking good



## Dizzydi (Aug 18, 2010)

Not 100% sure yet but it is looking like the IVF has failed.

Feel very sad and drained it has been an emotional roller coaster - but hey ho life goes on. The cruel thing is got to carry on with the progestion and still test on Sunday - What's the point I say.

Thanks to everyone for all your support you are all amazing xxx


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Di hun dont get yourself set up for the fall just yet you still have a few days yet dont you ? thought it was th 22nd/23rd? xX

We ALL still have immense faith and our fingers tightly crossed.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree with Steffie, Di, don't lose hope yet!


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 18, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Hey Di hun dont get yourself set up for the fall just yet you still have a few days yet dont you ? thought it was th 22nd/23rd? xX
> 
> We ALL still have immense faith and our fingers tightly crossed.



Test day is 22 but unfortunately mother nature struck yesterday with avengence. Hospital have said you can still be pregnant but if I am it will be a miracle.

 Sorry for bring a bit graphic northy.

I am so upset it is unbelievable, life is so cruel and unfair at times. Baron and diabetic.

Rant over and stop feeling sorry for myself, there are people worse of in the world xxx


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Test day is 22 but unfortunately mother nature struck yesterday with avengence. Hospital have said you can still be pregnant but if I am it will be a miracle.
> 
> Sorry for bring a bit graphic northy.
> 
> ...



Oh DI hun wish i was not sitting here and could give you a great bug hug, sometimes in life bad things happen to good people are your  one of the best, miracles do happen so please try and keep that little bit of heart and positivity you have left xxxxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 18, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Oh DI hun wish i was not sitting here and could give you a great bug hug, sometimes in life bad things happen to good people are your  one of the best, miracles do happen so please try and keep that little bit of heart and positivity you have left xxxxx



Thanks steffie that means a lot to me. Got to try and keep the water works under control - keep bloody crying. Don't want hubby to see me a mess. bless him he would move heaven and earth for me xxx


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Thanks steffie that means a lot to me. Got to try and keep the water works under control - keep bloody crying. Don't want hubby to see me a mess. bless him he would move heaven and earth for me xxx



Hubby  wont care he loves you he wants this as much as you do , your a strong person and i bet he is just as strong, he wont care if your crying laughing or singing starkers on your roof.thats what 2 way relationships are about in the good and bad times any hubby/wife who truly loves there othe half will get you through anything and take the tears,tantrums,smiles xx.


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have to agree with Steffie and also the bit about miracles do happen. 

I know you know i am early days myself but I have previously lost a baby and although it was an embryo it was a baby to me. I understand that feeling you have and i am so terrifically sorry for you. I am sending you BIG hugs ((((((Di)))))). 

Life is well unfair and cheeses me right off when you see these council mums shouting and smacking their screaming kids in public....(don't get me started)....and you would make a fantastic mum and seems so cruel.

A friend of mine has been trying 3 years naturally to have a bambino but has decided now to adopt. Thats right for her and her hubby but she said that she can still have these days when all she hears are people falling pregnant every 5 minutes or mums moaning about their children and she feels so cheated. I have yet to tell her....

I will be keeping positive for you hun and we are always here for you. I didn't want to ignore your post....

Bernie xx


----------



## tracey w (Aug 18, 2010)

Feel so sad for you right now, but lets hope and pray, there is still a chance xx


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 18, 2010)

Di, I'm so sorry...let's keep hoping for a miracle - I will certainly be thinking of you with fingers crossed!  Sending you a big hug...


----------



## am64 (Aug 18, 2010)

a close friend from uni had to go down the IVF path ..sadly it took a long time she found it very emotionally draining ...she was blessed in the end with a beautiful daughter ...so virtual hugs hug and try and stay positive its a tough path you and your hubby are on ...he will just want to help you and obviously will be distressed so try and share and support together xx best of luck xxxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks ladies, It means a lot to me.
Finding things hard, I know what it is like to miscarry as well. I had 2 over 3 years ago and it was devastating. When I was told in Jan it would be neon impossible to get pregnant naturally, that was like someone had died again. With yesterday and today it's that all familiar feeling like someone has died.

It took me a while to think yeah I'll give IVF a chance, I know the odd's were not high, but it still don't make you feel any better. Don't think I will be able to go through with it again and am going to plan b, which I have said all along I would do even if I did or didn't have my own children. Adoption (Hopefully)

I'm going to take some time out from it all, rest for a while, I'm going away for my 1st wedding anniversary in Sept and then to Cyprus in October. Time to re charge the old batteries and come back fighting fit, ready to start the adoption process in Jan.

My hubby has been brilliant, bless him. I know he is feeling the pain to, but I'm finding it hard to show how upset I am in front of him, cause I know he is hurting and suffering to. God I'm now crying again 

But again thanks everyone - love to you all xxx


----------



## cazscot (Aug 18, 2010)

As others have said Di, please dont give up hope.  

Big (((hugs))).  Take care xxx


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Di,

Im sad to read this, have been thinking of you often and with the new 'forum-family' pregancies I was thinking of you too, hoping not to hear this. I'm so sorry.

Ive never spoken of it on here but Im also another one among us to suffer a miscarriage, all be it an early one, but I felt exactly the same as what Bernie said. I really hope one day I can have children too.

Di, IVF isnt easy and you are so brave for trying. Stay strong.

All my love and hugs. Really hope that holiday is a good one.

Lou xx


----------



## rachelha (Aug 19, 2010)

Di- nothing I can say that will ease this for you, try and make sure you and your OH look after each other.  Dont try to find your grief from your OH I am sure he is feeling it too

Big Hugs


Rx


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 20, 2010)

I've just come out the other end of a nightmare day - the heavens opened up with me internally yesterday (sorry if this is to graphic).

Had to go home from work and call the hospital. They have told me to still carry on with the progestion and test on Saturday now.

Because I had two fresh embies put in there is still a small chance one is still clinging on for its dear life (apparently) - I can't see how that can be possible.

I want to thank all you lovely ladies again for your kind words - I think emotionally I've come out quite well at the other end and now it is time to get on with life and enjoy it to the full, that is until I decide if I want to try again or not.  Think my Husband does - bless him, but he has said he supports what I think is best for me. He wants to see me fit and well again xxx


----------



## bev (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Dizzy,
So sorry to read this. Please dont lose hope yet - there could still be a pregnancy there. Lots of people bleed in the first few months of pregnancy and dont realise they are pregnant. I know you are very disheartened at the moment - but do try to remain positive until you have a definate answer. I will be thinking of you.Bev xxx


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 20, 2010)

I've got a young friend who's expecting at the moment, she didn't think she could be because she had been bleeding but she is. So, don't give up hope yet. I pray it works out for you pet, but we'll be here for you either way. Everything's crossed.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 20, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Not 100% sure yet but it is looking like the IVF has failed.
> 
> Feel very sad and drained it has been an emotional roller coaster - but hey ho life goes on. The cruel thing is got to carry on with the progestion and still test on Sunday - What's the point I say.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all your support you are all amazing xxx



Oh bless you, my heart goes out to you, whatever mother batters you with - there's always hope. Big hugs, take care SheenaX


----------

